

Toyota makes 5,600+ Fuel Cell patents royalty free - DiabloD3
https://twitter.com/Toyota/status/552214151787855872

======
mindcrime
Here's a story with some more "meat" to it:

[http://gizmodo.com/toyota-made-over-5-600-of-its-fuel-
cell-p...](http://gizmodo.com/toyota-made-over-5-600-of-its-fuel-cell-patents-
availab-1677275142)

